# Just curios about longevity



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

How long have everyone’s Vizslas lived? Mine is 11 and I am praying she will be with us until at least 15.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I can run them down with clarity.
I lost Boone at 6 years old to Lyme disease. It was fairly new at the time, and not all Vets were on the lookout for it.
I lost Silkcut to an auto immune deficiency disease at 8 years old.
I lost Rush to age. He was 14 1/2 at the time.
I lost Gunnr at 11 years. She was fine at her spring vet visit, and was gone two months later. 
Tika went 5 months after Gunnr. She was 12. Cancer took her away. 
They burn so bright during their lives.
Finn is 14 months old now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think looking for a average age, leaves out to much of the story of their lives.
I've seen people lose them anywhere between 2, and 16 years old.
The breed in general should have a long life, but to many things beyond our control can change that. Cancer is becoming more of a concern, in our senior dogs. Maybe it's been that way all long, and better diagnostic tools are just bringing it to light.
Our only option, is to enjoy the time we have with them. 
June will be 11 in February. Anytime she sleeps in longer than normal, I worry that she passed in her sleep. It does not help that she is getting hard of hearing, and I have to call her name a couple of times, before she raises her her.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Texas Red

I'm about 90% certain that I will have Finn take at least annual, if not semi annual ultrasounds, or xRays when he gets to six or eight years old. I've avoided them as a practice because of the sedatives required, but losing Tika and Gunnr the way I did, has changed my thinking on the subject..
The end result with Tika and Gunnr may not have changed, but at least we might have had a chance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gunnr 
This year I'm adding testing for tick bourne disease to their annual check up.
June already gets a full blood workup yearly. 

The more dogs we lose. The more money we spend, in hopes of keeping them in our lives, even if it's just a little bit longer.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

When Miksa turned one year old we did a full blood work on him and added that service to Bende too, both had already 2 full blood tests and when Miksa had pneumonia those base results came handy as the vet was able to check against them with the test she was running then. I am a big believer of blood works and tests, they could actually reveal a lot and make a bunch of invasive procedures unnecessary (for humans too) - unfortunately they are not supported everywhere the same way, so we often (animals and human) have to go thru a lot of painful procedures instead.


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

samsmom said:


> How long have everyone’s Vizslas lived? Mine is 11 and I am praying she will be with us until at least 15.


Wow-thanks for all the comments. We are dealing with a possible autoimmune disease or a tick born infection with Samantha. Just waiting on some final results. She had no platelets on an ER trip recently.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry your sweet girl is going through this.
Tick borne diseases can be pretty nasty.
But if caught in time, most recover very well after doxycycline has started.
Last year the vets thought Shine might have immune-mediated polyarthritis. Further testing showed it was secondary, triggered by Bartonella. Which is a tick-borne disease.
She was on doxycycline, and Baytril for around 2 months.


----------



## John Ethan (Nov 20, 2020)

The Vizsla mostly has a lifespan of 10 to 14 years. His life may end due to diseases such as hypothyroidism, persistent right aortic arch, dwarfism, and progressive retinal atrophy (PRA).

The one I owned lived 12 years and died due to hypothyroidism it slowed its metabolism.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought some of you would find this interesting.








Blood test streamlines canine cancer detection


Texas A&M has introduced a simplified oncology test that allows for early diagnosis in dogs.




www.veterinarypracticenews.com


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> I thought some of you would find this interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do. i am sure i have mentioned it several times, i am a big believer of blood tests. glad A&M is doing this.


----------

